# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Short Churchill Cigar Review - Size doesn't matter



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great construction, flavor and smoke. I loved smoking this one.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Short Churchill Cigar Review - Size doesn't matter


----------

